# Underwater Smallmouth Spawn Footage



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Kinda hard to make out but there's two making fish porn!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Saw this first hand all of last week along the mile roads area of LSC


----------

